# Best possible head protection



## chub11 (Apr 8, 2012)

All I can think of is this:dunno:


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Check the Ruroc helmets and Sweet helmets. Both have full face options. I think the Ruroc would be the better option personally though.


----------



## chub11 (Apr 8, 2012)

NWBoarder28 said:


> Check the Ruroc helmets and Sweet helmets. Both have full face options. I think the Ruroc would be the better option personally though.


The ruroc looks like a great option, super low profile.


----------



## octobersunshine (May 4, 2012)

chub11 said:


> All I can think of is this:dunno:


Hahaha! Yeah, that's all I could think of too.... x___x
And those Roroc helmets are kinda creepy with those masks, but that definitely looks like it might work... Thanks!


----------



## Riot Code (May 3, 2012)

NWBoarder28 said:


> Check the Ruroc helmets and Sweet helmets. Both have full face options. I think the Ruroc would be the better option personally though.


Definitely agree here. And you look like a Stormtrooper with the Ruroc on!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I've seen kids with motocross helmets on the hill.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

And I would probably buy a Ruroc if I could just get a chance to see one "in person" first. Unfortunately they seem to be mail-order only, at least around here.

Having seen Slyder's experience with the corrugated pipe, I kind of like the idea of face protection when trying something new.


----------



## octobersunshine (May 4, 2012)

Yeah I guess that is my issue too. Like that other guy said, they do make the people wearing them look like storm troopers, and I don't want to bring more attention to myself. (Already do that with the falling I do!)
My boyfriend told me about the motorcross helmets, but I heard they make you kinda top heavy and make your balance different. (Also do not need help with that.)

I just need face protection permanently, I guess. (Doctors told me I cannot afford another head accident like I had.)


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

octobersunshine said:


> Yeah I guess that is my issue too. Like that other guy said, they do make the people wearing them look like storm troopers, and I don't want to bring more attention to myself. (Already do that with the falling I do!)
> My boyfriend told me about the motorcross helmets, but I heard they make you kinda top heavy and make your balance different. (Also do not need help with that.)
> 
> I just need face protection permanently, I guess. (Doctors told me I cannot afford another head accident like I had.)


At least you don't plan on skiing. Right there you are protecting your noggin more than any helmet ever will :thumbsup:


----------



## octobersunshine (May 4, 2012)

Wait, why?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

octobersunshine said:


> I just need face protection permanently, I guess. (Doctors told me I cannot afford another head accident like I had.)


Yeah, your requirements are a bit different. I like the idea of face protection that can be removed when unnecessary.


----------



## octobersunshine (May 4, 2012)

Donutz said:


> Yeah, your requirements are a bit different. I like the idea of face protection that can be removed when unnecessary.


Yeah I agree. I need to find a place a can physically try on the helmet... And I don't like that other goggles wont really fit. You have to buy theirs. Or, that's what I got when I was checking up on it.


----------



## christoff (Nov 9, 2012)

*I hear where you are coming from...*

similar issue as after many seasons and a few m/c crashes I have a spur of bone inside my spine that is a bit too close to the cord. Dr. wanted me to give up riding due too "the weak spot in the spine":thumbsdown:

I now wear a Uvex wing pro with a chin guard - And an Atlas neck brace...not forgetting a back protector!

Kinda feel like robocop out there...get a few comments but when I tell 'em why, other riders all say its cool I'm still doin' my thing...

wear what you feel safe in and if other boarders don't like it, they better learn to live with it.

happy riding to all


----------

